# Tren Gyno Expertise



## 956Vette (Feb 21, 2019)

Every few years when I get the itch, I turn to tren.

Told myself years ago never again.... :32 (18):

Hard to argue the therapeutic benefits of tren, amiright? Always sounds like a good idea.

Letro (w/ SERM) typically reverses course fortunately. Arimidex is never enough.

Gyno was surgically removed from one side as a teenager which has held up well.  

Feeling as though surgery to remove the other side is the responsible long term decision. 

Highly appreciative of any gynecomastia treatment advice, cheers!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 21, 2019)

Surgery is the only real "cure" to remedy gyno for sure. You can try shrinking it with drugs like letro or raloxifine


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 21, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Surgery is the only real "cure" to remedy gyno for sure. You can try shrinking it with drugs like letro or raloxifine



when you see the pics of people that did it, you almost see an indent in the nip area.  

So instead of a bump protruding out, its like there's a indent.  I have minor minor gyno and kick tires of going under the knife.  But i think i would like the way my chest is now better then if i had it done.


----------

